# From PNJ.com



## ChrisH2O (Oct 4, 2007)

About 4:30 p.m., a man living at the residence heard someone breaking into a side door of his home. The homeowner shot the suspect, said Glenn Austin, spokesman with the Escambia County Sheriff's Office.

The suspect, Rodney Allen Williams, 27, staggered out of the house and died, Austin said. Williams was armed when he attempted to break into the home, Austin said.

Austin wasn't sure what type of weapon used.

Officials are looking for another suspect in connection with the break-in, Austin said.

Williams recently returned to Pensacola from Fort Myers. He was arrested last year and charged with assault and battery in a domestic dispute with his girlfriend, Austin said.

Williams had been a suspect in other cases, including robbery of a business and criminal mischief, Austin said.

Information on whether the homeowner would face charges was not available Saturday evening.

The last sentence kills me... Someone with a gun attempting to break into your home. Do we charge the homeowner or not???:doh


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

:banghead:banghead


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Darwinism as it's meant to work!:clap

Given the info in the article, I'm sure he won't be charged.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Homeowner will be OK. I have a friend who works with SRSO. I pulled a gun on a feller several years ago on my property when I lived north of Milton. 0130 in the morning. He was drunk and lost wearing a long jacket and a big hat. He already had his ass whipped at a party. Turned his lights off when he turned down my driveway. I got to the door before he could. I had him at 20 feet away. All I had was boxers and a rifile. After telling him 3 times to stop and he kept coming. At 10 feet he got the business end of a _COCKED _rifle in the face. After putting him on the go, I got the pure shakes. I had come real close to pulling the trigger. Yes, I felt threatened with bodily harm. My buddy at SRSO told me I had a right to defend myself. Especially after multiple warnings. You can take steps to protect yourself and your family up to and including deadly force. I called him because of how close I knew I had come to squeezing the trigger. I was worried.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *ChrisH2O (8/10/2008)*
> 
> Williams recently returned to Pensacola from Fort Myers. He was arrested last year and charged with *assault and battery* in a domestic dispute with his girlfriend, Austin said.
> 
> ...


Wonder what the outcome would of been had the homeowner not of been armed. At least we won't find out, thankfully. I also have to laugh at the last sentence and if it was a thought that the reporter added. Thats one criminal that the public won't have to be concerned with. KUDOS to the homeowner.:clap:clap


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

_Sounds like everything was justified. _


----------



## ChrisH2O (Oct 4, 2007)

I should have quoted it better...I was quoting what some idiot is thinking, do we charge the homeowner on not??? The homeowner had every right to defend himself and his property. All he did wasget ridanother menace to society. Now, we no longer have to pay for his long previous record. Stay out of trouble, pay your taxes, get a job and things like this would never happen. If you think crime pays, well here is your answer!!!!!!!!!! Death by homeowner.. :usaflag


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Good riddance to another scum bag - I hope he serves as an example to other would be home invaders. 

Ed


----------



## just add water (Jan 4, 2008)

Just make sure if you shoot a guy like that he falls into your house and not outside in the yard


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *just add water (8/10/2008)*Just make sure if you shoot a guy like that he falls into your house and not outside in the yard


In this case I don't see where that would be a issue.

1) On your property, breaking in

2) Has a weapon.

That is why I like the NEW Mississippi law....Blow his ass away if even in the yard and stealing...beingarmed is not necessary.

Now with that law I bet thieves will think twice (some of them anyway)...is stealing worth getting your ass blown away? The new law has been tested...I know..a good friend of mine shot and killed :clap(as in burried and gone) a thief stealing dogs from his neighbors yard a couple of months ago.

Here is the post... http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic104418-3-1.aspx?Highlight=mississippi


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i'd have done the same thing.... someone trys to break in my house, god bless 'em


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Channel 15 had a little more info.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Homeowner was a 7yr. Navy Vet. Used a shotgun.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">To paraphrase, homeowner said he heard the door breaking, armed himself with a shotgun & went to look, saw the perp & another scumbag in the house, perp had a handgun.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Perp raised his gun, homeowner fired once, both perps started to flee. Homeowner fired once more at perp with gun, killing him.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Well Done Shipmate, Well Done!


----------



## TGillman (Oct 19, 2007)

> *Big Red (8/10/2008)*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Channel 15 had a little more info.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Homeowner was a 7yr. Navy Vet. Used a shotgun.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">To paraphrase, homeowner said he heard the door breaking, armed himself with a shotgun & went to look, saw the perp & another scumbag in the house, perp had a handgun.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Perp raised his gun, homeowner fired once, both perps started to flee. Homeowner fired once more at perp with gun, killing him.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Well Done Shipmate, Well Done!


:clap:clap


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

:blownaway = Problem Solved! Good Job :clap:clap:clap


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

damn guns.. america should become a civilized country with proper gun laws!!!


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

> *rauber (8/10/2008)*damn guns.. america should become a civilized country with proper gun laws!!!


O.K., I'll bite......


----------



## fishingfromagunship (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow...I was just reading up on all of the gun laws here as I was considering getting my CCL for me and my wife, so all of these regulations are pretty fresh in my head. It says straight up in the law that not only can I kill someone coming into my yard, house, car, etc in my own defense and that I deem to be a threat to my family or property, I can kill someone going into Mickanole's house in the middle of the night if I can deem that he would have done the same thing (act in his defense, basically). I tell my wife every time I leave for my "desert vacation" that she shoots first and lets the lawyers argue the rest after the fact: HER SAFETY COMES FIRST:doh! There have been some pretty dramatic changes in the laws that allow people to stop being victims and to protect themselves using the 2nd Amendment rights given to them.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

> *rauber (8/10/2008)*damn guns.. america should become a civilized country with proper gun laws!!!




It's a law not to break and enter... 

It's a law not to point a gun as someone... 

It's a law not to beat your girlfriend...



Do you think this guy would give a crap about a gun control law? 



Having the right to have a firearm and use it in a legal fashion is one way to protect yourself again thugs like this who break the laws. Imagine the outcome if the homeowner didn't have a way to protect himself... I bet there would also have been a death in the case (of shooting) but it would have been some who obeys laws, pays taxes, served in the Navy and so on who was the one getting shot.



There is no way to have "Gun Control" in the criminal society and only those who follow by the laws would be the ones without firearms which would leave us even more at risk for criminal activities. Having the right to be able to protect yourself with a firearm, if you choose to do so, is a must. Having the right to protect someone else's life if it's threatened is also a right. 



You will never take the guns away from the criminals so you can never take them away from the honest working class Americans who have every right to own them!


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

fishingfromagunship, you are correct...



Let's say I stop into Taco Bell for a taco and while I'm sitting there eating, someone comes in to rob the place (with a gun or weapon capable of deadly results...), If he says to the lady behind the counter, "Give me the money or I'll blow your head off", I have the right to take action and shoot if I choose.



Of course, it may not be worth it but protecting someone else from deadly harm is no different from protecting yourself.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *rauber (8/10/2008)*damn guns.. america should become a civilized country with proper gun laws!!!


Please do explain...i would like for you to explain to us un-civilized americans how gun laws would stop gun crimes:looser


----------



## redneck (Oct 4, 2007)

TO THE GUY WHO SAID WE SHOULD BE CIVILIZED. dO YOU THINK CRIMINALS WOULD OBEY GUN BANS. hELL YES I'M SHOUTING. I DONT SEE HOW ANYONE THINKS A GUN BAN WOULD BE ANYTHING BUT DETRIMENTAL EXCEPT SOMEONE IS WHO IS MENTALLY CHALLENGED:usaflag


----------



## redneck (Oct 4, 2007)

I just looked at rauber's profile and saw he was in Germany ,Wher if I remember correctly guns are outlawed. It might be informative if he would go to the local law enforcement and ask them if they have crime in that country.:usaflag


----------



## Chuck's Charters (Oct 3, 2007)

Saw onWEAR channel 3 last night that the Florida stand your ground law specifically applies to boats just like homes.


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

This morning Ch.3 said there were no charges on the home owner. :clap


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> ******** (8/10/2008)*I just looked at rauber's profile and saw he was in Germany ,Wher if I remember correctly guns are outlawed. It might be informative if he would go to the local law enforcement and ask them if they have crime in that country.:usaflag


*After invading, Nazis used pre-war lists of gun owners to confiscate firearms and many gun owners simply disappeared. Following confiscation, the Nazis were free to wreak their evil on the disarmed populace, such as on these helpless Jews from the Warsaw Ghetto.*

Finding out which Jews had firearms was not too difficult. The liberal Weimar Republic passed a Firearm Law in 1928 requiring extensive police records on gun owners. Hitler signed a further gun control law in early 1938.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

*Gun control abroad**
*In Switzerland, every draft-age male is required to maintain a firearm in his home, yet the Swiss murder rate is only 15 percent of the U.S. rate. An added benefit is that no foreign enemy has invaded Switzerland in centuries. Israel, which has the most heavily armed populace, has a negligible crime rate. 

But the record of strict gun regulations in other countries is quite dismal. In 1929, the Soviet Union established gun control. From 1929 to 1953, about 20 million dissidents were rounded up and exterminated. In 1911, Turkey established gun control. From 1915 to 1917, 1.5 million Armenians were exterminated. 

Germany established gun control in 1938. and from 1939 to 1945 13 million Jews and others were exterminated. 

China established gun control in 1935; from 1948 to 1952, 20 million political dissidents were exterminated. 

Guatemala established gun control in 1964, and from 1964 to 1981, 100,000 Mayan Indians were exterminated. 

Uganda established gun control in 1970 ? from 1971 to 1979, 300,000 people were exterminated. 

Cambodia established gun control in 1956, and from 1975 to 1977 one million educated people were exterminated. 

In a more recent example, the British Broadcasting Company reported on May 10, 2000, that the United Nations convinced the people of Sierra Leone to turn in their private weapons for UN protection during the recent civil war. The result was disastrous. The people ended up defenseless when UN troops, unable to protect even themselves, were taken hostage by rebels moving on the capital of Freetown. 

Estimates run as high as 56 million people who have been exterminated in the 20th century because gun control left them defenseless. 

http://www.fff.org/freedom/fd0211f.asp


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *SKEETER (8/11/2008)*This morning Ch.3 said there were no charges on the home owner. :clap


If the NEWS report was correct as written, I couldn't for see any charges under Florida Law. Now I want to know...Is he going to get a metal or least a ribbon?


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

*The Florida "Castle Doctrine" law basically does three things:

*One: It establishes, in law, the presumption that a criminal who forcibly enters or intrudes into your home or occupied vehicle is there to cause death or great bodily harm, therefore a person may use any manner of force, including deadly force, against that person.

Two: It removes the "duty to retreat" if you are attacked in any place you have a right to be. You no longer have to turn your back on a criminal and try to run when attacked. Instead, you may stand your ground and fight back, meeting force with force, including deadly force, if you reasonably believe it is necessary to prevent death or great bodily harm to yourself or others. [This is an American right repeatedly recognized in Supreme Court gun cases.]

Three: It provides that persons using force authorized by law shall not be prosecuted for using such force.

It also prohibits criminals and their families from suing victims for injuring or killing the criminals who have attacked them.

In short, it gives rights back to law-abiding people and forces judges and prosecutors who are prone to coddling criminals to instead focus on protecting victims.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Once upon a time, a criminal could sue you for shooting him Also the criminal had to be inside your home.



So, the rule became: Make sure the bastard is dead and drag him inside.



I'm glad that's been changed. 



A person has the right to have a gun and use it to protect self and property



My weapon of choice is a double barreled 'shoot' gun with 00 buckshot. Makes good mince meat. JMHO C2


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (8/11/2008)*
> 
> 
> > ******** (8/10/2008)*I just looked at rauber's profile and saw he was in Germany ,Wher if I remember correctly guns are outlawed. It might be informative if he would go to the local law enforcement and ask them if they have crime in that country.:usaflag
> ...




honestly i have to rudder back. i used uncivilized because for me people shooting each other lets me think about countries like bolivia or south africa which i consider uncivilized in many ways. i know that for alot of americans having guns is like driving 150 mgh on the autobahn- its illogical. there is no tradition of defending your property in europe. for example in germany the landlord like a baron or duke garanteed for safty. the law enforcement took this over and there is no need for any guns in privat households. for sure its an other topic if your threatened from foreign forces. your example with switzerland shows this. every young man has to serve a certain time in the military and after that he has a gun at home in case the country gets invaded, everybody meets in a bunker to defend the country. there are not used as household security items. by the way france invaded switzerland in the early 19 hundreds and even prussia occupied parts untill the congress of vienna. your example with the jews in europe is no justification for any guns the guns you are talking about where hunting rifles used to illegaly get food food by hunting rabbits and doves in the cities. the jews were week because they had no help from outside but thats another topic that goes to far. in my opinion the tradition of the use of guns in the states goes back to the time of the conquest of the west and the fight against foreign troops. there was no one to garantee safty like in western europe and so they had to defend there property. but keep in mind that was at least 150 years ago....:looser 

dont get me wrong i hope a never have to deal with a situation as discribed but i still think that shooting or even pointing a gun at somebody walking on your property is a crime and it sounds like wild west or somalia to me. i hope that soon:shedevil:shedevil there will be a government that is rational enough to really deal with the gun problem.

i know that it is a catch 22 with guns. but raised in germany and being european i thing the less guns are around the safer it will be.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

*"dont get me wrong i hope a never have to deal with a situation as discribed but i still think that shooting or even pointing a gun at somebody walking on your property is a crime and it sounds like wild west or somalia to me. "*



so your saying that if somebody was to walk into my house and threaten me and my family and i was to protect myself and my family with a gun and killed the person threating me i should go to jail?? please tell me im wrong!!! but if not then that is the dumbest thing i have ever heard...no wonder im proud to be an american!!!:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Rauber, did you see the part that the person that broke into the home was armed. THAT is the Gun Problem we have, that criminals have guns and no matter what kind of laws get passed, they will always get their hands on guns. Law abiding citizens in this country have a Constitutionally guaranteed right to keep and bear arms, and to protect their life, limb and propertyfrom the criminal element and nothave to depend on a Baron, a Duke or anyone else for their protection.

Ed


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

actually you shouldnt be prisonized or something like that but for me killing somebody even to protect youself is a crime.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *rauber (8/11/2008)*actually you shouldnt be prisonized or something like that but for me killing somebody even to protect youself is a crime.


ARE YOU F'ING KIDDING ME!!!!! you should go to jail for protecting yourself at all costs....wow, im glad i live here where i can protect myself from scumbags and not go to jail...:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

> *PensacolaEd (8/11/2008)*Rauber, did you see the part that the person that broke into the home was armed. THAT is the Gun Problem we have, that criminals have guns and no matter what kind of laws get passed, they will always get their hands on guns. Law abiding citizens in this country have a Constitutionally guaranteed right to keep and bear arms, and to protect their life, limb and propertyfrom the criminal element and nothave to depend on a Baron, a Duke or anyone else for their protection.
> 
> 
> 
> Ed




thats what i said if you have a gun to protect your home or a gun to kill somebody doesnt matter because its a gun and it doesnt have written on the barrel: only for security use! if somebody wants to have a gun to commit a crime he will more likly get one it doesnt matter how restricted it is but here is my point: if somebody only wants to steal stuff out of your house and he knows that more likly you are not armed, than he doesnt need a gun to equal it out. why doesnt all gun owners just stop paying tax for law enforcement. just tell the cops to home. but actually its going to far here and i didnt want to hijack the original post.



fergie


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

ok so just let the crooks get away with anything they want. and what if that was happening to you or someone in your family. what would u do stand there and take it or arm yourself and protect your family and your property. i know what i would do one less crook in the world


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

> *shanester (8/11/2008)*ok so just let the crooks get away with anything they want. and what if that was happening to you or someone in your family. what would u do stand there and take it or arm yourself and protect your family and your property. i know what i would do one less crook in the world




i see your point and its sad when somebodys threatening innocent people. he actualy got what he deserved. maybe i would have stabbed him with my nice forschner. but thats my last post about this cause i think i hit a sore spot.


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

> *fisheye48 (8/11/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *rauber (8/11/2008)*actually you shouldnt be prisonized or something like that but for me killing somebody even to protect youself is a crime.
> ...




please read my reply i said you shoudnt go to jail. hell no but im repeating me its still a crime and so a judge should decide about it.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

*"but for me killing somebody even to protect youself is a crime"*



sounds like to me if you protect yourself and kill somebody you go to jail?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm confused here. So, in Germany, do they not have bad guys or do the law-abiding citizens just let them walk in and take what they want ? Let them do anythingthey wantas long asyou don'thave to use a gun ??????

That's the wimpiest thing I've ever heard.

As for just letting all the cops go - cops can't be everywhere. Sometimes you are going to have to rely on yourself.

Like the old saying goes - "When seconds count, the cops are just minutes away."


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

hell we have also bad guys but shooting somebody is a big deal. even the police has to write a report if the pulled their gun!!! if somebody breaks into my house in germany i know that he doesnt have a gun because he would be stupid like hell. its the way the laws are made: if you enter a property without permission its trepass. same thing if my garage or house is not locked and somebody walks in and steals something its trepass and he goes to jail for 3 month. if he breaks into my house its something like 5 month but if he has a gun its something like 3 years. so the way the law is made it doesnt make any sense to carry a gun. now you can say criminals dont think logical but most of them still do. more likely he doesnt carry a gun because he knows i dont have one. if he has a gun and pulls it on me hmmm im f..ked but i think the whole scenario is less aggressive because nobody has to fear a shooting showdown.


----------



## waterboy6921 (Apr 7, 2008)

I was told by a depudy that the homeowner was hiding behind the door and when the scumbag came in he shot him in the face with #8 low brass.:blownaway And then in the back as he tied to run away. I think the ass clown got was coming to him.


----------



## Nascar03 (Oct 1, 2007)

As a friend of mine said, "It is better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6"

Tresspassers will be shot, survivors will be shot again!!!!!!

Good job shipmate, Bravo Zulu


----------



## ChrisH2O (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok....so when someone breaks into myhome, I will ask him whether he has a gun or not????? I will defend myself with a knife at first, so if he doesn't have a gun I will just give him alittle poke with my knife. If he does have a gun, I will ask him to give me a second to retrieve my gun so it will be fair.....We live in a country where we have the right to bare arms, and I as alaw abiding citizen, have that right to defend myself and and family from the scum of this earth. Criminals don't play by the rules and if they choose to break them they face what is coming to them. I'm just glad the homeowner is ok......


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

http://gunfacts.info/pdfs/gun-facts/5.0/GunFacts5-0-screen.pdf

Pretty interesting


----------



## redneck (Oct 4, 2007)

Some things to ponder.A lot of replys to this post and one dissenter. from germany which has a bloodier past than our own. Three years for having a gun while performing a crime for which a perp here gets five years for breaking and entering. and will get 10 to 20 for doing the same thing if he has a weapon and the victim is present.Hell l know some guys who would never work another day in their lives if 3 months was all they got for burglary. they would spend the summer months living it up and live on the taxpayers during the winter months.I HOPE i never have to use one of my guns but if someone breaks into my turf and endangers my wife I will and im pretty good with said gun.:usaflag


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Two armed guys break in, in the middle of the night...

Throw a marshmallow in their general direction then run lock yourself in the bathroom, assume a fetal position behind the shower curtain and suck your thumb.

After your wife's screams have died down and your thumb's all pruny, maybe they'll go away?

Guns: Better to have them and not need them than to need them and not have them.


----------



## Beefisher (Oct 7, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">You people are being yanked around by rauber. His city is a village outside <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City w:st="on">Munich</st1:City> <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Germany</st1lace></st1:country-region> which means he is not near one of the major northern metropolises. Braveria is a wonderful vacation spot, <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">Neuschwanstein</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Castle</st1laceType></st1lace> (Disney?s big castle) and Sound of Music like country; however Braverians don?t rate real high on the big city reality scale. Kind of like some of our red necks and clod hoppers around here, but not as smart. I spent over 25 years in <st1:country-region w:st="on">Germany</st1:country-region>, mainly in the <st1lace w:st="on">Frankfurt</st1lace> area and, trust me, there are guns and robberies and shoot outs by Germans on Germans, legal guns or not. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">OBTW, don?t all jump in my stuff, I?m from a long line of red necks and clod hoppers (sod busters and sheep herders) and I wouldn?t have it any other way. One last thing, I was raised to use a 12 <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:State w:st="on">Ga.</st1:State></st1lace> any way it needs to be used, both by family and the military. A medal is in order.


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

hey guys i just wanted to know how the reactions gonna be--- i didnt want to hurt any feelings i really dont care about guns as long i dont get shot. it still seems a little cruel hearing that the homeowner shot him in the face but still i dont care his family is thanks god safe and the bad boys are dead or at least one of them... btw can i shot those bastards that keep on running with their cars over my mailbox? is that trepassing when its on my property. or do anti tank mines work in that case too?


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

> *Beefisher (8/11/2008)*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">You people are being yanked around by rauber. His city is a village outside <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City w:st="on">Munich</st1:City> <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Germany</st1lace></st1:country-region> which means he is not near one of the major northern metropolises. Braveria is a wonderful vacation spot, <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">Neuschwanstein</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Castle</st1laceType></st1lace> (Disney?s big castle) and Sound of Music like country; however Braverians don?t rate real high on the big city reality scale. Kind of like some of our red necks and clod hoppers around here, but not as smart. I spent over 25 years in <st1:country-region w:st="on">Germany</st1:country-region>, mainly in the <st1lace w:st="on">Frankfurt</st1lace> area and, trust me, there are guns and robberies and shoot outs by Germans on Germans, legal guns or not. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">OBTW, don?t all jump in my stuff, I?m from a long line of red necks and clod hoppers (sod busters and sheep herders) and I wouldn?t have it any other way. One last thing, I was raised to use a 12 <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:State w:st="on">Ga.</st1:State></st1lace> any way it needs to be used, both by family and the military. A medal is in order.




lol yeah frankfurt is bad and the former eastern germany too ... south germany is really safe though. you have to understand its sometimes hard not to break in a nice nonsense discusssion about guns in the nra south. (i said nonsense because in a discussion like that you can go on forever and there will not be found any consense because there is non, just like peta and fishermen) i just sharpened my forschner so im ready for the night:grouphug:grouphug


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Nascar03 (8/11/2008)*Tresspassers will be shot, survivors will be shot again!!!!!!


That's got to be the best quote I've seen in a while :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

What to do after you shoot someone in self defense..... 



#1 Call 911, 9 times out of 10 the first person to call 911 is considered the victim in court. Remember, it is taped, try not to sound like a lunatic, take a minute to calm down. Say "my life and the lives of my family were in danger" during the call.



#2 Make sure you are disarmed when the cops show up, tell them the basics again saying that you were afraid of bodily harm for yourself and your family, then explain nicely that you would like to speak to your lawyer.



#3 Call your lawyer. Or get one.



True story from a buddy of mine, he is a green beret stationed up at Fort Campbell. He was driving home to Texas one night, stops at a rest stop to use the restroom. Its about 230am. While sitting there, yeah sitting.... A guy comes in the restroom, stays a few seconds, walks out. My buddys guard is up and unholsters his pistol and sets it on his lap. About 30 seconds later guy walks back in the restroom, proceeds to stand in front of the stall, my buddy now has his pistol at the ready, the guy kicks in the door wielding a knife, demands money, gets two in the chest from a .45. So my buddy is sitting there pissed, has to wipe his ass with a dead guy laying there, calls the cops, explains the situation, lets them know that he will be the guy out front with his hands over his head, weapon on the ground, unloaded. Cops show up, have to take him in while investigating, a few guys from Campbell go down to bail him out, all gets cleared up and he is free to go. Seems this fella had been doing this to other folks up and down the highway and ran into the wrong guy. Kicker is my buddy had to spend 1500 bucks on a lawyer to get his gun back. And thats Texas, pretty much where you can shoot anyone for just about anything.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *weatherman (8/12/2008)*What to do after you shoot someone in self defense.....
> 
> #1 Call 911, 9 times out of 10 the first person to call 911 is considered the victim in court.


Not true...


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

The experience of the British after England outlawed guns has shown that even in civilized Europe, gun ownership for protection is somehting that should be considered. Outlaws get weapons and don't obey laws. Same thing has happened in Canada and Australia where guns were outlawed and crime rates have sky rocketed.

Self defense is an idea that was brought to the US by European emmigrants. Shame that Europe has given up on the idea.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *helo_hunter (8/12/2008)*The experience of the British after England outlawed guns has shown that even in civilized Europe, gun ownership for protection is somehting that should be considered. Outlaws get weapons and don't obey laws. Same thing has happened in Canada and Australia where guns were outlawed and crime rates have sky rocketed.
> 
> Self defense is an idea that was brought to the US by European emmigrants. Shame that Europe has given up on the idea.


You'd think through past history they'd know better, or should.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

<DIV id=cnnSCFontButtons _extended="true"><DIV id=cnnSCFontLabel _extended="true">I guess no one told this guy about the gun laws in Germany......</DIV><DIV id=cnnSCFontMinusBtn onclick="setActiveStyleSheet('default'); return false;" _extended="true">














</DIV><DIV id=cnnSCFontPlusBtn onclick="setActiveStyleSheet('LargeFont'); return false;" _extended="true">














</DIV></DIV><P _extended="true"><B _extended="true">BERLIN, Germany (AP)[/B] -- German police say four people have been shot dead in the town of Ruesselsheim.<P _extended="true">Police spokesman Ferdinand Derigs says the four victims were shot in an ice cream parlor near the town's train station.<P _extended="true">He says the shooter escaped and police are in pursuit.<P _extended="true">Derigs said Tuesday evening: "We have mobilized a massive manhunt in the area."<P class=cnnInline _extended="true">The shooter's motive is unknown and no further information about the victims is available .


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

> *Lil' Scout (8/12/2008)*<DIV id=cnnSCFontButtons _extended="true"><DIV id=cnnSCFontLabel _extended="true">I guess no one told this guy about the gun laws in Germany......</DIV><DIV id=cnnSCFontMinusBtn onclick="setActiveStyleSheet('default'); return false;" _extended="true">
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you got me :banghead:banghead


----------



## JG (Apr 8, 2008)

Left it up to "the System" and you see what happened. The guy never learned his lesson. Now when that man defended himself there's a question of if HE should be charged. I'm sorry, but there is something seriously wrong with that. If the "system" worked his ass wouldn't be there to break in again anyway! If you ask me he finally got the sentence he deserved!!!!!


----------

